# Le Forban?



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Have been asked about this watch, tried to look online for some references for it, havent turned up with much apart from that its a french divers, anyone know about these, point me in the right direction...

model would be good?

Thanks in advance as always...




























Jon


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've got one, its fitted with a decent eta movement in a very heavy stainless steel case, but yours looks like it may be plated.

Google Le Forban Securite Mer, and you should find a few postings, mainly on French Forums, but there are a few english language sites with a smidgeon of info.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Interesting strap... is that original?


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Interesting strap... is that original?


Guess so , ill know more once i have it, its growing on me, the guy that has this at the moment that it could do with a new glass, where would i start in trying to get that replaced?

Thanks in advance, as usual


----------

